# metraclima estherae or callainos



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry for the link, Ican't login to photobuket  
http://www.acuaristaschile.cl/foro/albu ... ic_id=3618


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Metriaclima Callainos akas Blue Cobalt


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mmm...I'm not so sure...I'm leaning towards blue estherae male.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

a few more pics

http://www.acuaristaschile.cl/foro/albu ... ic_id=4294
http://www.acuaristaschile.cl/foro/albu ... ic_id=4293


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you may have a cross between the two species. :thumb:

I don't think it's pure callainos, the barring is too strong.

Kim


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm leaning towards estherae... the slight barring not being a deciding factor ...but more along the lines of the shape of the mouth.... ..It's a toss up really.


----------

